

In Silicon Valley, rich getting richer and poor getting poorer - thaumaturgy
http://www.nbcnews.com/business/silicon-valley-rich-getting-richer-poor-getting-poorer-1C8813698

======
randartie
I wouldn't live in Silicon Valley I weren't tied to it because of my job and
the industry in general. If I suddenly found myself in a situation where i'm
nearly homeless, I would move out the the most expensive area in the west.

------
arjunnarayan
The Rent is Too Damn High. <http://www.amazon.com/The-Rent-Damn-High-
ebook/dp/B0078XGJXO>

If only the NIMBY bastards in the bay area would allow more construction to
happen, this could all be alleviated. Construction would not only ease rents
at all levels, but also create a lot of jobs that go to the working classes.

